# I want the best



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

Wat are the best speakers out there wat do y'all perfer
Either 4 or 6 in one box idk yet


An the same wit an amp which do y'all perfer I want one that can push 6 6 1/2s to their Max but wont hurt my battery


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

The wetsounds speakers sound amazing, but pricey. Infinity and Memphis are probably my next favorites....Infinity Marine Speakers can be gotten off Ebay real reasonable.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have memphis marine in my boat and on my brute they are absoutely amazing. pricy yes but the performance is well worth it.


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

Well I hve a kicker hookup but idk if I wanna go all kicker....


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My brother has 8 kicker marine 6.5s on the front of his rancher, it's loud as hell, clarity is pretty decent, but the speakers were mounted on it around dec-jan and 4 of them are seperating where tweet comes through the cone......this bike is kept inside always so it's not sun damage. I've always been a fan of kicker subs and amps so this is not me saying that kicker is junk, but I just dont think their marine stuff is designed quite right.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok well ima prolly go wit ken woods....just wat amp do y'all perfer


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd go with Memphis marine and on an amp either Memphis or a slash series JL Audio. Either is gonna cost you but you get what you pay for on audio. A $30 Mitzu on eBay is a $30 amp junk. 

KAWI RULES


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm getting a split wetsound setup from whoolie when I save up enough to get it hopefully wont be long with all the ot I'm getting rite now


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Texasdad got a split tube setup from him with 2 wetsounds speakers and the synmicro amp.....that thing rocks!

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Sweet I just want to be able to hear it over my Hmf and that ain't an easy task lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I could hear his with my girl riding the red brute between my bike and his.....and its got a full hmf performance. You won't be disappointed. I have 4 brand new wetsounds speakers and a brand new syn-micro amp that I bought from whoolieshop when he had his group buy.....bought all that stuff and then spent over $100 for pvc wyes and stuff to do my tubes for the blue brute and turned around about a week later and bought a renegade......that stuff has just been sitting since then lol. One of these days maybe I'll do something with it.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

Just messages whoolie on a custom fiberglass box wit 6 wet sounds speakers an a amp


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

Bazooka!


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok I need yalls opinions again 


Polk audio marine
Kicker 6250 marine 
Or infinity marines which ones would y'all go wit how do they sound after awhile I need experianced opinions


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Whichever speaker you decide on going with be absolutely sure that the woofer and tweeter are separated! 

If the woofer cone has a post coming out of the center to support the tweeter they won't hold up. Mud, dirt, water and dust will work its way down around this post and eventually destroy the woofer. 

The infinity marine speakers have a separate tweeter it's suspended over the woofer in the grille, as do wetsounds speakers.


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

I am about to build a split tube with two rockford fosgate 6.5" M262B and a PBR300X2 amp. speakers and amp are going to run me 300 alone but i am going to seal the fire out of it and pray it rocks out. 

I would rather spend alot of money on two quality speakers and amp than 8 cheap speakers and an ok amp. I have been there and learned that lesson. I may do a build thread on it, but i believe I need to get a new battery soon also. Anyone got any good sugestions on a battery for the brute to pull the amp better.


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

All 3 of the speakers I named have separate tweeters


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

Infinity


----------



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

I'd check out Bazooka speakers. And you can get them in Camo too!


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

not to big on camo i ordered six infinity 612m speakers

they where highly reccomended by a few ppl i talked too


----------

